# Self portrait - using fan...



## JodieO (Jan 27, 2006)

I hate taking photos of myself.  Today I was playing around as I need one for a bio pic and for another upcoming exhibit.

As much as I was frustrated with everything I took on self-timer, the fan sealed the deal... I finally got one I don't mind too much.

So ladies, get a fan out if you want a new look!


----------



## markc (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool shot! It's not showing up here (except the small avatar), but I took a peek at your weblog.

And holy smokes! I just took a look at your photography site. Stand out stuff!


----------



## markc (Jan 27, 2006)

Ah, there it is.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm going to 2nd Mark's comment. Awesome work and I really love your site. :thumbsup:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 27, 2006)

That's a beautiful picture Jodie!


----------



## Chase (Jan 27, 2006)

The fan really added a nice touch, very nice shot!


----------



## JonK (Jan 27, 2006)

well done jodie...love the compo


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2006)

first of all, you're really beautiful!
then, I love your site too! the music really adds that nice touch to it!
edit:it's right up in my favourites now.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 28, 2006)

I really love the pictures on your site.


----------



## kemplefan (Jan 28, 2006)

thats a realy good shot for somthing you took of you self my thoght for taking self hotoes is miros but thats just me


----------



## JodieO (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh thank you all, so much 

I just about gave up on the shot... I knew I needed for some stuff coming up, but I was dreading it so much.  I HIGHLY recommend bringing out a fan... wow, what a DIFFERENCE it made to my boring ridiculous shots I was taking by myself! lololol! 

On a side note, I was sidetracked after I posted this... I got a call from a magazine and they are putting my little girl on the front cover - a shot I did... WOOHOO!   I'm so excited!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 29, 2006)

Sweet shot!

Eric


----------



## markc (Jan 29, 2006)

Way cool! Congrats! What mag?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 29, 2006)

Good work!


----------



## bellaPictures (Jan 30, 2006)

Just beautiful!! You are a very talented lady! I havent even tried doing a self portrait because i just know it will turn out bad! But this one is just excellent and it has inspired me to think about doing one now. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## ipon (Jan 30, 2006)

love your work! you take very beautiful sharp pictures.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 30, 2006)

What a gorgeous self portrait - nicely done!


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous self portrait - nicely done!



QFE, great job!

Rob


----------



## CrazyAva (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a great self portrait!


----------



## tgates (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow! Your website is very impressive - your photos are beautiful!


----------



## bellaPictures (Feb 5, 2006)

Its too bad she doesnt have a blog anymore...i was getting inspiration from it!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 5, 2006)

You are a wonderful artist!  Thank you so much for sharing your site, I truely love it!  What magazine is your daughter going to be on!!??


----------

